# java3d, fehlende texturen unter windows (graka onboard)



## abcdeef (16. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes problem: 
-texturen werden nicht unter windows angezeigt.

ich habe den verdacht, dass es an der grafikkarte liegt - ist nämlich eine intel onboard. auf einen computer mit einer nvidia 8800gt werden sie korrekt angezeigt. 

achso, unter linux funktionieren sie egal welche graka installiert ist.


----------



## Evil-Devil (16. Apr 2008)

Wenn sie nicht korrekt geladen werden sollte irgendwo auch eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt werden. Heutige Onboard Grafikkarten sind in der Regel voll DX9 und OGL2 fähig. Entweder sind das besondere Texture (non power of 2) oder was anderes will mir nicht einfallen.

Welche Größen haben deine Texturen?


----------



## abcdeef (17. Apr 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Größen haben deine Texturen?


eigentlich 500px; hab es aber auch mit 484px probiert --> macht keinen unterschied;

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=textur2cq9.jpg


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Apr 2008)

Das ist nicht annähernd Power Of Two. Die GF 8800gt unterstützt Non Power Of Two Texturen, aber grundsätzlich sollte man Texturen schon im zweier Potenzen Bereich erstellen. Sprich mit Kantenlängen von : 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256, 512, 1024, 2048, 4096.

Da deine Texturen nicht in einer der Größen vorliegen ist es nicht verwunderlich das die OnBoard Grafikkarte die nicht anzeigt.

Das sie unter Linux angezeigt werden kann mit den Linux Treibern zusammenhängen. Könnte sein das diese jede unpassende Textur intern zu einer Power Of Two erweitern.


----------



## abcdeef (19. Apr 2008)

funktioniert;

power of 2 bedeutet  aber "hoch 2"


----------

